# PDR South West Wales



## catnash

Oh well just noticed that ding in the bonnet, after some reccomendations of someone anywhere around the Carmarthen/Swansea area. Then I can do a DA polish....


----------



## Squadrone Rosso

catnash said:


> Oh well just noticed that ding in the bonnet, after some reccomendations of someone anywhere around the Carmarthen/Swansea area. Then I can do a DA polish....


Simon Dhar from Dentox.


----------



## catnash

Cheers, will see what I can find.


----------



## 205wrc

Sebastian Ling - Pro Dent in Drefach Velindre near Llandysul is your man. Very high quality work. Give him a ring, he's in different areas daily, doing main dealer and private work


----------



## catnash

Squadrone Rosso said:


> Simon Dhar from Dentox.


Cheers for the reccomendation, that guy was amazing, a real perfectionist and a creit to PDR.


----------

